# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Çfarë është psikologjia?

## baobabi

Pervec kesaj pyetjeje po parashtroj edhe disa te tjera shoqeruese me te.

Cfare quhet shkence?

A eshte psikologjia shkence?

Ftoj psikologet qe te pergjigjen

----------


## Sokoli

Zanafilla e termit psikologji, vjen nga Greqishtja e Lashte.
Eshte bashkimi i fjaleve :_Psiqi _ (keshtu shqiptohet) qe do te thote shpirt, dhe _Logos_  shumes _ Logj(i)a_ qe do te thote fjale. Pra *Fjalet e Shpirtit* ose e shqiperuar me pllebishtarce  :perqeshje:  *Shpirti pershkruar me fjale* .

Emertimi apo fasada qe i eshte bashkangjitur ne ditet e sotme ne nje shoqeri perendimore, i eshte larguar shume zanafilles (se rrenjes se termit te pakten). Ja ta marrim kete term ne zhargonin e perditshem Amerikan psh. *Shrink* qe do te thote *Zvogeloj*. Kjo e shpreh me se miri edhe fasaden nen te cilen i eshte e njohur masave. Pra psikologu eshte dikush qe ti "zvogeloka" apo i miniaturizon problemet qe kane njerzit.

SA PARA KEMI ECUR...

----------


## Anton

Perkufizim:

   Psikologjia eshte shkenca qe merret me studimin e perjetimeve dhe e sjelljes.

Shkenca:

Wissenschaft, Inbegriff dessen, was überlieferter Bestand des Wissens einer Zeit ist, sowie v. a. der Prozess methodisch betriebener Forschung und Lehre als Darstellung der Ergebnisse und Methoden der Forschung mit dem Ziel, fachliches Wissen zu vermitteln und zu wissenschaftlichem Denken zu erziehen. Die Wissenschaft beginnt mit dem Sammeln, Ordnen und Beschreiben ihres Materials. Weitere Schritte sind die Bildung von Hypothesen und Theorien. Sie müssen sich am Material bestätigen (Verifikation) oder bei Widerlegung (Falsifikation) durch neue ersetzt werden. Die Zusammenfassung wissenschaftlicher Einzelergebnisse zu einer Ganzheit ist das System. Die Wissenschaft ist dem Ziel nach entweder theoret. (»reine«) Wissenschaft oder angewandte (»praktische«) Wissenschaft und wird traditionell in Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften geschieden. 

 Quelle: 
 Der Brockhaus in einem Band, 9. vollständig überarbeitete und aktualisierte Auflage. 

Perkthimi me vone

----------


## baobabi

Mundesisht na i rendit sipas relacionit te perfshirjes

Pra ne fillim perkufizimin e shkences

pastaj ate te psikologjise

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *Zanafilla e termit psikologji, vjen nga Greqishtja e Lashte.
> Eshte bashkimi i fjaleve :Psiqi  (keshtu shqiptohet) qe do te thote shpirt, dhe Logos  shumes  Logj(i)a qe do te thote fjale. Pra Fjalet e Shpirtit ose e shqiperuar me pllebishtarce  Shpirti pershkruar me fjale .
> 
> Emertimi apo fasada qe i eshte bashkangjitur ne ditet e sotme ne nje shoqeri perendimore, i eshte larguar shume zanafilles (se rrenjes se termit te pakten). Ja ta marrim kete term ne zhargonin e perditshem Amerikan psh. Shrink qe do te thote Zvogeloj. Kjo e shpreh me se miri edhe fasaden nen te cilen i eshte e njohur masave. Pra psikologu eshte dikush qe ti "zvogeloka" apo i miniaturizon problemet qe kane njerzit.
> 
> SA PARA KEMI ECUR...*


Nga  greqishtja  e  vjeter,  eshte  fjala  per  logos=shkence,  dhe  psikos=shpirt=mendje  (tru).   Fillimisht  fjala  psikologji  u  perdor  per  te  nenkuptuar  "shkenca  e  shpirtit"  pasi  problemet  mendore  te  njerezve  nuk  kuptoheshin  dot  dhe  botekuptimi  njerezor  i  atehershem  i  analizonte  si  probleme  te  njerezve  qe  shpirti  iu  ishte  pushtuar  nga  djalli.   Botekuptimi  njerezor  ka  ndryshuar  dhe  shkenca  pak  a  shume  e  mohon  "existencen  e  shpirtit".   Edhe  psilologjia  si  SHKENCE    ka  ndryshuar  dhe  sot  fjala  nenkupton  "shkenca  e  trurit".

----------


## Sokoli

Skerd! "Logos" nuk do te thote "shkence" por "fjale".
Sidoqofte perkufizime librash gjen kudo, une thashe ti jepja nje drejtim tjeter kesaj "bisede".

----------


## Henri

Me pelqeu spjegimi per shrink=zvogeloj (apo siç me volit mua) tkurr. Shkon pershtat me preferencat e mia per te mos e zgjeruar ne permasat qe ka sot. North America pak nga pak po ben nje psikolog per 4 vete, ca si shume nuk jane mo? Kaq te vetmuar e problematike ne ketej? Si eshte Evropa Anton?

----------


## Dita

Baobabi,

Une po bej perkthimin e shkences.

Antoni te vazhdoje me nje shpjegim me te gjere per nocionin e psikologjise.






> Wissenschaft, Inbegriff dessen, was überlieferter Bestand des Wissens einer Zeit ist, sowie v. a. der Prozess methodisch betriebener Forschung und Lehre als Darstellung der Ergebnisse und Methoden der Forschung mit dem Ziel, fachliches Wissen zu vermitteln und zu wissenschaftlichem Denken zu erziehen. Die Wissenschaft beginnt mit dem Sammeln, Ordnen und Beschreiben ihres Materials. Weitere Schritte sind die Bildung von Hypothesen und Theorien. Sie müssen sich am Material bestätigen (Verifikation) oder bei Widerlegung (Falsifikation) durch neue ersetzt werden. Die Zusammenfassung wissenschaftlicher Einzelergebnisse zu einer Ganzheit ist das System. Die Wissenschaft ist dem Ziel nach entweder theoret. (»reine«) Wissenschaft oder angewandte (»praktische«) Wissenschaft und wird traditionell in Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften geschieden.




Baobabi,

Une po bej perkthimin e shkences.

Antoni te vazhdoje me nje shpjegim me te gjere per nocionin e psikologjise.



Shkence, ne kuptim te asaj, cfare eshte teresia e transmetuar e dijeve te nje kohe, si edhe para se gjithash procesi i kerkimit dhe i mesimit i zhvilluar ne menyre metodike si paraqitje e rezultateve dhe metodave te kerkimit me qellim, transmetimin e dijeve me nivel shkencor dhe nxitjen e mendimit shkencor. Shkenca nis me mbledhjen, renditjen dhe pershkrimine materialit te saj.
Hapa te metejshem jane ngritja e hipotezave dhe teorive. Ato duhet te vertetohen ne material (verifikimi) ose nese ndodh kundershtimi (falsifikimi), atehere duhet te zevendesohen me te reja. Permbledhja e rezultateve te vecanta shkencore ne nje teresi eshte sistemi. Shkenca duke u nisur nga qellimi i saj eshte ose e natyres teorike ("e paster") ose e natyres se aplikuar ("praktike") dhe tradicionalisht ndahet ne shkenca natyrore dhe shkenca te shpirtit.

----------


## shkodrane82

Psikologjia eshte shkenca e sjelljes dhe e kognicionit.
Sjellja pergjithesisht perkufizohet si gjithcka ne bejme,vecanerisht nese kjo mund te vezhgohet prej te tjerve.
Psikologet theksojne studimin e sjelljes sepse ajo mund te vezhgohet dhe te rregjistrohet.
Kognicioni perfshin proceset mendore.Keto procese njohese zakonisht nuk mund te vezhgohen drejt per drejt dhe shpesh studiohen permes veteraportimeve te subjekteve nen mbikqyrje.
Nje aspekt tjeter i studimit shkencor jane proceset biologjike ose fiziologjike qe shpesh shoqerojne si sjelljen ashtu edhe kognicionin.
Psikologjia eshte nje disipline magjepese qe prek cdo aspekt te jetes sone.

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Qe te njohesh njeriun duhet te njohesh vetveten , qe te njohesh njerzit duhet te jetosh me to"

----------


## Sokoli

Ata qe i kane mesuar neper shkolla te huaja gugatjet e psikologjise besoj se nuk jane tamam te afte apo e kane te veshtire te shohin celsin e zberthimit te saj ne terminologjine e fjales. Ne shkollat amerkane u mesohet te tjereve qe pjesa e pare e termit Psikologji, Psych i referohet dickaje te brendeshme ndersa Logos ua mesojne nxenesve si zevendesuese apo sinonim te fjales "shkence". Personalisht nuk me duket gjeja me perfekte.
Sidoqofte, shpjegimi qe paskam dhene kohe me pare verej qe ka qene teper naiv. E kuptova diten qe hyra ne leksion psikologjie. 
Po e spjegoj pak me ndryshe.
Psiko- logjia eshte i perbere nga 2 fjale: 
Psiko - rrenja Greqisht e fjales Psiki qe do te thote SHPIRT
dhe Logja qe ne Greqishten e sotme i referohet fjaleve por ne ate te lashten i referohet LOGJIKES, - logjiki.
Pra: *Logjika e Shpirtit*.
ose Logos = Arsye po ne greqisht
Pra: *Arsyet e Shpirtit*

----------


## zogu kosovar

Fjala Psikologji për herë të parë është paraqitur në Angli më 1693 por nuk është përdorur dhe nuk është kuptuar një kohë të gjatë deri në vitet 1800. Është sinonim i përbërë nga dy fjale greke "psiko (ψυχή)" dhe "logos (λόγος)". Psiko në origjinal nënkupton frymëmarrje, por më vone është nënkuptuar si shpirt sepse frymëmarrja është i ndikuar shpirtit e cila ende nuk e ka lëshuar trupin. Në mitologjinë greke Psiko ka qene një grua e cila ka qenë në marrëdhënie dashurie me perëndinë e dashurisë Erosin. Ai ishte dashnor i saj por kishte një kusht ndaj saj që mos t'ia shikonte fytyrën e tij kurrë. Por nga kurioziteti Psikoja një natë vendosi një qiri për t'ia shikuar fytyrën në momentin kur e kupton Erosi atëherë e magjeps atë. Për t'ia arritur ngadhënjimit është dashur të bej një luftë te madhe me përplot rreziqe, por në fund ajo është transformuar në perëndeshë dhe iu është bashkangjitur Erosit në parajsë. Psika simbolizon shpirtin njerëzor.

Gjate shekullit të shtatëmbëdhjetë kuptimi i fjalës psiko është shndërruar në kuptimin e mendjes. Logos, një fjalë tjetër greke, nënkupton shkencën ose arsyen. Sipas rrugëve Greke psikologjia një kuptim mbi arsyen ose mbi mendjen, ose si thuhet sot studimi mbi mendjen.

----------


## zogu kosovar

Po psikologjia eshte shkenc

----------


## tvsh

> Po psikologjia eshte shkenc


psikologjia studiohet si individi-et engage me the world, se the world judges him/her how th engagment works, in a nut shell thats basically it and it is a science married with medicine.

harrova, psikologjia eshte shkenca qe deri tani eshte perbuzur sepse vepron verberisht cilat ilace i bejne mire pacietit. akoma nuk po perdoren paisjet qe te shikojne se cfare nuk eshte ne rregull tek truri por ka per te ndryshuar.

tani eshte dhe po behet HOOOOT! dr. phil etj. it sells good very commercial

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mua me duket budallallizem

----------


## Aikido

> Mua me duket budallallizem


Të dalësh në një konkluzion të till do të thot që nuk ja ke iden se çfarë do të thot Psikologji, çfarë studion, çfarë është e aftë të bëj. Në rastin tënd do thoja që keni nevojë urgjente për një Psikolog, pasi keni krijuar një sjellje deviante dhe më pas kalon në skicofreni të shfrenuar. Mjer toka çfarë mban dhe mënyra si logjikojn e arsyetojn. Idiotizmi më i madh është ekzistenca jote si qënie që thua budallallizëm për një shkenc që ndihmon njeriun dhe i jep kuptim jetës së tij.

----------


## saura

Psikologjia trajton problemet e sjelljes humane ,duke i ndare ato ne probleme te krijuara dhe probleme te trasheguara .
Shpjegon dukurite me te cilat ndeshemi dhe qe trajtohen si plage te shoqerive ne tranzicion nga pikepamja e shendetit psiqik dhe e ndikimit ne te te zhvillimeve te veçanta per çdo shoqeri .
Problemet e tranzicionit ,si krimi ne familje ,prostitucioni,trafikimi,etj,...duke i shpjeguar ato nga pikepamja e rrymave psikologjike ekzistuese.

----------


## Aikido

Për Psikologjin janë thën shum më lart, unë po rendis disa nëndegë të Psikologjisë.

1.Psikologjia e këshillimit. Psikologët e këshillimit ndihmojnë njerëzit që të përshtaten me probleme emocionale dhe personale, të cilat më pak serioze se ato që trajtojnë psikologët klinicistë. Ata mund të ndihmojnë studentëve të zgjedhin profesionin apo një burrë dhe një grua, të diskutojnë për martesën e tyre. Ashtu si psikologët klinikë, psikologët e këshillimit vlerësojnë dhe trajtojnë njerëzit me probleme në sjellje....

Psikologjia është një fushë shumë e gjerë dhe mbi të mund të shkruash pa fund... Mua më pëlqen jashtë mase.

2.Psikologjia shkollore. Disa psikologë ndihmojnë nxënësit. Këta psikologë shkollorë përgjigjen për përshtatjen dhe interpretimin e testeve të intelegjencëss ose të shprehive mësimore. Ata konsultohen me mësuesit dhe nxënësit për problemet mësimore dhe emocionale.

3.Psikologjia e edukimit. Disa psikologë edukimi, krahas mësimdhënies në kolegje apo universitete, drejtojnë studime për të mësuarit dhe metodat e edukimit....

4.Psikologjia sociale. A keni vënë re se mund t'i realizoni më mirë disa detyra përpara një grupi njerëzish që ju ndëgjojnë se sa kur jeni vetëm apo me shokë të ngushtë? Ky fenomen i quajtur lehtësim social është një nga çështjet që psikologët socialë janë duke studiuar....

5.Psikologjia industriale. Përmirësimi i kushteve të punës është një shqetësim i madh i psikologëve industrialë/organizativë. Ata përfshihen në një larmi detyrash si p.sh., përimirësimi i komunikimit mbrenda një organizate, konsultimi me drejtuesit për të kënaqur nevojat e të punësuarve.....

6.Psikologjia e zhvillimit. Objekti i studimit të psikologëve të zhvillimit janë ndryshimet e sjelljes që ndodhin te individi me kalimin e gjatë të kohës. Përderisa ndryshimet më të mësha në qëniet njerezore ndodhin më shpejt në fëmijëri,shumë psikologë të zhvillimit janë specializuar në zhvillimin fëminorë....

7.Psikologjia eksperimentale. Psikologët eksperimental studiojnë shkaqet thelbësore të sjelljes.A ta merren me probleme të tilla si: Përse shohin ëndërra njerëzit? Cili është efekti i alkoolit mbi agresivitetin e qenve? Përse njerëzit kanë iluzione pamore?etj...

8.Psikologet kognitivë interesohen për çështje të tilla si perceptimi, kujtesa, të menduarit, zgjidhja e problemeve, gjuha dhe intelegjenca.

9.Psikofiziologët studiojnë proceset fiziologjike që përfshihen në sjelljen e kafshëve. Ata mund të studiojnë cili është sistemi nervor dhe trurit në procesin e motivacionit, të të mësuarit, perceptimit ose në sjelljen sociale te kafshët.

10.Psikologët krahasues janë psikobiologë që studoijnë sjelljen e kafshëve në një larmi situatash. Ata mund të jenë të interesuar të dinë se si ndikon trashëgimia në sjelljen sociale apo si funksionon sjellja e llojeve të ndryshme të kafshëve me qëllim që t'i ndihmojë të mbijetojnë....

----------


## Aikido

> .........................;;


Nuk po flasim për demagogji që të thuash është lojë fjalësh. Përpara se të shkruani, kërkoni dy gjëra në internet, mësoheni si koncept dhe hajde ngrejm pyetje dhe japim argumentat tona në bazë të atyre informacione që kemi për një fush të caktuar.

----------


## Aikido

> nuk eshte aspak demagogji thjesht eshte nje koncept , nje mendim i imi rreth kesaj fushe.


Ai mendim më tepër është chit-chat. Mos të them provokim dhe kërkes e hapur për të bër loj. Nuk jam moderator se dija unë se si i jepja zgjidhje atyre shkrimeve që nuk kanë aspak lidhje me temën dhe me definicionin e fjalës "PSIKOLOGJI".

Rilexoje dhe njëher se çfarë të kam thën unë përpara se të japësh përgjigje.

----------

